# Where to get fire wood?



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

i am moving into a property at the weekend in alaurin el grande and need to get some wood delivered for the log burner. ive never used one so would like some advice of what sort to buy and how do i get it lit lol! hubby is in the uk so i need to be self sufficient!!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a log man on the road to Villa Franco just outside AEG. He is very helpful and knowlegeable, he will advise you. ( Just before La Rosa Poligono ).


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Were in Alhaurin de la Torre you can get wood ( Lena) in lots of places we get our from near Churriana so a bit far for you but just have a look around most places deliver some charge a delivery charge. We normally get 500kg of Olive and 500 Kg of encema ( mixed wood) with delivery cost about 150 euro. We normally have about 2/3 deliverys a winter, It depends on the size of your log burner. One tip I have been told is to leave quite a bit of ash in the fire just push it to the edge as this help kick out more heat? We use fir cones to light the fire which we collect from the local wood but you can also get these from the wood yard. You can also just by sack and load the car it depends on how you are going to store it we just leave it in a pile where it is tipped round the side of the house. Hope this is of some help


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Hi Were in Alhaurin de la Torre you can get wood ( Lena) in lots of places we get our from near Churriana so a bit far for you but just have a look around most places deliver some charge a delivery charge. We normally get 500kg of Olive and 500 Kg of encema ( mixed wood) with delivery cost about 150 euro. We normally have about 2/3 deliverys a winter, It depends on the size of your log burner. One tip I have been told is to leave quite a bit of ash in the fire just push it to the edge as this help kick out more heat? We use fir cones to light the fire which we collect from the local wood but you can also get these from the wood yard. You can also just by sack and load the car it depends on how you are going to store it we just leave it in a pile where it is tipped round the side of the house. Hope this is of some help


Ask for leña (pronounced _lenya_ not _lenna_) and ask for "seca" (dry) because you will want to use it fairly soon, if not immediately and can't wait for it to dry. Once you've got it, keep it under cover to keep it dry. Damp wood is bad news - you will get your flue tarred up in next to no time (symptom, if you have a glass front is frequent sooting up of the glass - clean with a degreaser "Quita grasas" from Lidl and use steel wool to shift the difficult deposits). Measure the width of your burner and tell the person from whom you are buying that your logs can't be any bigger than that. We failed to do that and with a burner that is 52cm wide trying to get 80-90 cm long logs in is impossible and had to get a chain saw.

We usually get olive wood which is the most common around here and for us, 2 tonnes costs about €200 delivered, carted down two floors to the log store and stacked. It is best to get your leña in early in the year (April - June they will have usually finished the main thinning in the olive groves by then) and stack it under cover but in a well ventilated spot so that you can be sure that is well-dried.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure if I'm allowed to put this on-but there are several FB pages covering Coin and the surrounding areas including AEG. There are lots of local folk advertising wood-and lots of other things and services- for sale on that.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am also looking for a good supplier of small logs for my open fire, and also a reasonably priced chimney sweep in the Javea area, Costa Blanca. This place of ours was badly maintained so I don't trust the chimney till I've had it cleaned and checked safe to light a fire.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best olive wood will have been drying for a minimum of one year. Try not to let anyone sell you the roots as they are not as good (although some folk think the roots are better). As Baldi says, the wood must be dry. Otherwise you'll have about as much luck as setting fire to a bowl of water.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Incidentally, we've had a lot of rain around recently and the good suppliers will have covered their wood so look out for yards with covered wood.


----------

